# Ninpo newbie here



## Bruno@MT (Feb 26, 2009)

I joined the day before yesterday. I joined Genbukan ninpo a couple of weeks ago, and I did some research about the traditional ryu system and ninpo. MT came up a lot, and I read a ton of posts already. I still had some questions left so joined MT. I am new to traditional Japanese Martial Arts. When I was in college I practised modern jiu-jitsu for 3.5 years, but quit when I was in the last year of my masters degree because of lack of time.

After a year or to I started again, but due to work (I was a consultant) it watered down eventually so I quit.

A couple of years ago I tried kendo. I liked the boken kata, but when it was time to don the armor (forgot the name) I chickened out. I had a severe concussion once, and I didn't fancy another one. I tried on one of those helmets, and asked a more experienced member to hit me. I understand that in any martial art, injuries can happen. Even in flower arranging, you can cut your finger.

But the hits were hard enough to have a significant risk of causing me a concussion (research confirmed this) and getting hit on the head is a normal part of practising. My livelihood depends on sitting behind a computer screen 10 to 12 hours per day, and concussions can seriously hinder that. so I left.

A month ago I found a flyer that advertised a traditional ju-jutsu dojo that had just opened up, not 5 minutes from where I live. So i visited their website, emailed the sensei, and then agreed to drop by for a try-out lesson. It was only then that I found out it is actually ninpo they teach atm, and not yet ju-jutsu (genbukan does both).

I really enjoyed the try-out session. So last week I filled in all the paperwork and became a member. There is a lot of discussion, comapring one MA to another. But to me, the most important thing is to enjoy it, and it provides what you want to get out of it.

I have a wife and 2 daughters (4 and 2) and a lot of my free time goes to renovating my house.

As for hobbies, I spend a lot of my time on C++ programming and writing articles about that. But my biggest time sink is being a moderator on a website for people who share an interest in wet shaving and straight razors. www.straightrazorplace.com I also restore damaged antique straight razors.
Oh and I like coffee. A lot.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the list, enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## jkembry (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome fellow ninpo practitioner.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 4, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> Welcome fellow ninpo practitioner.


Have you taken up practicing a legitimate system? :idunno:


----------



## astrobiologist (Mar 4, 2009)

welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 4, 2009)

Ave.



Bruno@MT said:


> But to me, the most important thing is to enjoy it, and it provides what you want to get out of it.


 
Absolutely. Enjoy your training :asian:


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

Kreth, if nothing else man you sure are persistent.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 4, 2009)

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:
*
_Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.


-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------

